# Cheddar Cheese?



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I bought these freeze dried Cheddar cheese to clicker train Luxie with. 

PureBites Cheddar Cheese Dog Treats

I figured dogs love cheese so it would make an excellent reward and help with training. But is it bad for them?? I would break it into tiny pieces so she wouldn't get _that_ much, but just want to make sure!


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know for sure but I've read in a couple dog books about using cheese as treats. Maybe someone about dog nutrition will chime in.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine love the cheese treats! They also love small pieces of cheese they talk me out of when I'm munching (it's a favorite of mine too--lol).


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Thanks! Everything tastes better with cheese doesn't it


----------

